# Suche jemanden zum gemeinsamen Spielen



## Danny V (28. Juli 2014)

Grüße liebe Buffies,

um die Wartezeit bis WoD zu überbrücken, versuche ich auf diesem Wege, eine/n Partner/in zum gemeinsamen Spielen zu finden. Ich würde das eher entspannt sehen: Zusammen zwei Charaktere erstellen und diese spielen, wenn man gemeinsam on ist und Lust drauf hat. Fraktion, Rasse, Klasse und Realm sind mir dabei herzlich egal! Mein Heimatrealm ist Mal'Ganis/Echsenkessel/Taerar, es muss aber nicht darauf gespielt werden 
Hier noch eine kurze Info zu mir:
Männlich
21 Jahre jung
Onlinezeiten variabel: Tagsüber/Abends unter der Woche und Mittags/Nachmittags am Wochenende. Ich warte zur Zeit auf den Beginn meines Studiums und bringe entsprechend Zeit mit 

Von euch verlange ich nur, dass ihr gut drauf seid und das auch einigermaßen ernsthaft angeht, damit der Char nicht auf lvl 20 ad acta gelegt wird 
Melden könnt ihr euch hier im Thread oder per PN.

LG,
Danny

PS: Ich hätte ab morgen Nachmittag bis Freitag durchgehend Zeit. Wenn sich jemand findet, der auch gerne intensiver spielt, könnte man direkt ordentlich Zeit investieren^^


----------



## Fynn626 (10. November 2016)

Is dass Angebot immer noch?


----------



## Slystaler (11. November 2016)

Gerne kann man auch eine größere Gruppe machen, da ich auch Interesse hätte.

 

Ich spiele aktuell auf Blackhand, aber würde gerne noch einen anderen Server sehen. Online-Zeiten: in der Woche Nachmittags / Abends; Wochenende fast ganztags.

 

Gerne einfach adden und dann anschreiben: Slystaler#2640


----------

